# NuVet Pyramid Scheme?



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been hunting for a breeder in my area and it seems like SO MANY have NuVet ads splashed on their pages and actually require you to keep your dog on them for the REST of their life or any contract with them is void. This almost seems illegal to me? Screams big scam!

Did anyone else run into this a lot?


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

I've heard of this with a local Boxer breeder. I don't know of any state where dogs aren't considered property, so a breeder really can't tell you how to take care of it. If you buy a new car, the dealership can't tell you what brand of gas to buy. You might want to consider reporting this to your state's Attorney General's office since it seems to be so common in your area.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

doodlebug124 said:


> I've heard of this with a local Boxer breeder. I don't know of any state where dogs aren't considered property, so a breeder really can't tell you how to take care of it. If you buy a new car, the dealership can't tell you what brand of gas to buy.


But they CAN recommend a grade of gas and say that their warranty is void if you don't use it. I don't think anything illegal is happening. If you don't like their contract don't buy from them.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I could not get a dog from a breeder with NuVet type of things in their contract.
Look for another breeder.


----------



## doodlebug124 (Oct 31, 2015)

Willowy said:


> But they CAN recommend a grade of gas and say that their warranty is void if you don't use it.


They can...and if the breeders were saying that you need to keep the dog on a NuVet or similar type of supplement or the health guarantee is void, then you would have made a valid comparison. But the breeders are saying you must keep the dog on NuVet and only NuVet for it's life and you must buy it from the breeder or they're going to re-possess the dog. I don't see how that can be legal at all. Once you sell something you have no control over how it is cared for and you cannot repossess it because you don't like how it's being cared for.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, I've never seen on that said they'd repo the dog. Just this, like the OP is seeing:


> actually require you to keep your dog on them for the REST of their life or any contract with them is void


But, I think a contract saying "you do x or we repo the ___" is probably legal, if someone read it, understood it, and signed it. Nobody's holding a gun to their head. That's basically how all contracts work, it's just the details that differ. Breeders and rescues usually have some kind of repo clause in their contracts, maybe a no-breeding clause or a no-chaining clause. They're expensive and time-consuming to enforce, but I think they're legally enforceable.

I think the whole Nuvet thing is a scam, sure, but, again, if you don't like it don't buy from them.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

OMG I hate NuVet so very very much, it's SO expensive but if the breeders want to use it on their dogs, fine, but when they bully their puppy owners into using it, and if they dont they void their health guarantees, I am sorry but that sucks.

I feed a supplement called Nupro (among other things), it is affordable, good for them and i can really see a real difference in both of our dogs. I refuse to be bullied into feeding a supplement, or treated like I dont know what I am talking about, like I cant be trusted. Sorry but this is not my first puppy rodeo, I have been doing this for many years, and when I buy a dog I believe that dog, esp if I am paying thousands of dollars for it should be MINE and once money passes hands, they have no say (within reason, excluding abuse and neglect of course) .


----------



## daydreaming (Apr 14, 2016)

The thing I've noticed is the puppies are also usually MUCH cheaper than from breeders that don't have that. It makes me seriously question everything about them and if they're really just BYB. Sure some have the health clearances listed ... I just get a real bad vibe though. 

It's just totally a pyramid scheme set up I can't believe there are so many doing it. In the end it's NuVet getting the money for the rest of the dogs life, what is the breeder getting that they would fall for this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

With pyramid schemes dealers usually get a cut of the profits.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

daydreaming said:


> The thing I've noticed is the puppies are also usually MUCH cheaper than from breeders that don't have that. It makes me seriously question everything about them and if they're really just BYB. Sure some have the health clearances listed ... I just get a real bad vibe though.
> 
> It's just totally a pyramid scheme set up I can't believe there are so many doing it. In the end it's NuVet getting the money for the rest of the dogs life, what is the breeder getting that they would fall for this?


Yes, it also makes me question their lines if they require ANY supplement or their health guarantee is void .

Like ... I get it ... they want the best for their pups, and I could live with say them offering the code to me if I wanted to try it, or sending me home with a trial of it or whatever, but FORCING me to give it or I void my health guarantee? no just ... no. 

And it's not just BYB's I have seen some GOOD breeders doing this, and it sucks because they are chasing away a lot of good, knowledgeable buyers.

When I talk with a breeder, I invite them to take a gander at my FB profile, there they can see how my dogs live, how they are cared for, treated etc ... they can see how healthy and awesome they look; their coats are shiny and soft, their eyes are clear and bright etc ...


----------



## Luxorien (Jun 11, 2014)

I think you are right to be skeptical. This is clearly an attempt to bilk people. 

My question for those breeders would be this. Given that there is no evidence for the efficacy of vitamin supplements in healthy dogs (or humans for that matter) who do not have a metabolic disorder...what is wrong with the dogs they are breeding that requires them to be on vitamin supplements??


----------



## Malmomma (Jul 13, 2020)

I realize this post is old but I need to chime in here for a second. Yes, some breeders do make this part of their contractual agreement, and if they do, and if you enter into that agreement, then you are bound to that whether you personally agree to it or not. It is LEGALLY binding, especially if signed - period. Breeders, regardless if you like it or not, have the full right to lay out the terms and conditions that apply to the sale of their puppies. It is YOUR choice whether or not to accept those terms to get that puppy. Don't like the terms? Then don't get a puppy from them! Pretty simple! A dog is not a car, I mean seriously? I would not sell a puppy to anyone who put one of our pups on the same level as a non-living car. We do not require Nuvet, but we give an EXTRA year on our health guarantee if they continue it - and why is this?? Because MANY chronic diseases and illnesses are due to poor diet and nutrition. Most commercial dog foods do NOT provide the necessary nutrients that dogs need alone - period. It is "dead" food due to the processing it goes through before it gets to your dog's dish. Nuvet is an excellent supplement, and if you feel $16 a month is "expensive", than I suggest you stick with a goldfish as your pet. People, in general, are usually very ignorant when it comes to the causes of disease and illness in dogs. Much of it is due to early spay and neuter, over vaccination, poor diet and exercise, and things that are 100% PREVENTABLE. We have witnessed Nuvet save and entire litter with parvo, and as professional breeders, we SEE things and KNOW things most of you do not. So, although there are scams out there, Nuvet is not one of them. We appreciate how they have it set up because we can know which of our dogs are getting the supplement which helps ease OUR minds and hearts, especially knowing they probably would not be getting adequate nutrition without it. Everyone wants a health guarantee from a breeder, well let me educate you on something, there is much more to a dog's long term health than just the breeder and their "lines". Once you take that puppy into your care, everything you do, every decision, directly impacts that dog's health. People love to use highly toxic systemic flea and tick products KNOWN to cause cancer, and then come screaming at the breeder when the dog ends up with cancer. Dog ends up with hip dysplasia at 3-4 years of age, yet was spay/neutered at 6 months - whose fault is that?? Early altering is directly linked to hip dysplasia as the sex hormones are what closes the growth plates and therefore allows PROPER development to happen. This happens with large breed dogs because they often require at least a year or longer to fully grow and develop. Yes, there is genetic HD, but I'm talking specifically about the HD that happens due to POOR DECISIONS on the part of the owner and/or their veterinarian. There is a lot of ignorance out there among simple "pet owners" and while not all breeders do things right, many do. To just assume that a breeder is scamming people because they offer Nuvet or have it in their agreements is pure opinion based ignorance. I honestly cannot believe the attitudes of people who want a healthy dog, yet feel they have no part in that. Breeders who require Nuvet are requiring you to make a good decision, which might not seem fair, but considering the attitudes of "$16 being expensive" and a dog is is on the same level as a car, I don't blame them!


----------

